# Round dining room table



## Biggles2 (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of anywhere in the Eastern or central Algarve that we can buy a round wooden dining table, medium size. We have tried most of the big shops and have been disappointed with the stock on offer. 
Ideally it would be great if it was made from recycled timber.

Cheers
Peter


----------

